# "Keep Until I Archive"



## Southcross (Nov 28, 2008)

how about making the Tivo a little more TTG friendly... adding the option of "Keep Until I Archive" to the keep until options. And make the Desktop software (or any HME application) able to notify the TiVo that the show has been archived to mark it ready to be recorded over. So I can mark random shows I want to keep as "Archive" and have them automatically downloaded... instead of marking my shows "keep until I delete" then running into the other room and manually downloading them and running back to undo my "keep until" selection...


----------



## TooMuchTime (Jun 29, 2008)

Great idea! The interaction with the Tivo Desktop is similar to flipping the archive bit for a file in Windows. You flag a recording as *Keep Until I Archive* and the Desktop will automatically find those and copy them to your computer. When they get copied, the flag gets reset so the recording can be deleted. Currently, the Desktop runs at user-specific logon. That would have to be changed to run as a service so it's operational all the time. Then you only have to open the Tivo Desktop occasionally to check on what was archived.


----------

